# Ti2 - Titanium type 2



## Lunal_Tic (May 17, 2006)

Can someone tell me what this stuff is? I'm mainly interested in its content but any info would help.

I'm having a name "chop" made and the maker says he uses this type of titanium.

TIA,
-LT


----------



## McGizmo (May 17, 2006)

Grade 2 is CP (commercially pure) Titanium. Too lazy to look it up but it is some where around 98-99 % pure Ti.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Don. I figured you'd know but didn't want to clutter your forum with unrelated bits.

I tried Google and got some jewelry maker but no content info.

Thanks again,
-LT

edit: Just tried "grade 2" and got more useful info. The original email to me was in Japanese so I missed the "type" and "grade" distinction. :shrug:



> Grade 2
> 
> Nitrogen, max. 0.03
> Carbon, max. 0.10
> ...


----------



## howiesatwork (Jun 1, 2006)

It's the softest form of titanium.


----------



## highorder (Jun 3, 2006)

from www.mcmaster.com :

Titanium— Very strong yet weighs about half as much as steel, nickel, and copper alloys. Titanium has excellent corrosion resistance and superior resistance to chlorides, salt water, and acids. It's essentially nonmagnetic and ideal for applications where electromagnetic interference must be minimized.
Titanium Grade 2 (40KSI-YS)— A commercially pure annealed titanium. It has better chemical resistance than Grade 5, although it is not as strong. Melting point is 3020° F. Yield strength is 40,000 psi. Hardness is Rockwell B80.
Titanium Grade 5 (6AL-4V)— Can be heat treated to significantly increase its strength. It has good weldability and a high strength-to-weight ratio at cryogenic temperatures. Melting point is 3000° F. Yield strength is 120,000 psi. Hardness is Rockwell C33.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 3, 2006)

howiesatwork said:


> It's the softest form of titanium.



After the reading some on the site I mentioned above I thought it was the second softest.


Here is what I had made from it.







I'm actually a little surprised at how heavy it is. The 'chop' is only 15mmx60mm but it has quite a heft to it.

Thanks again for the input.
-LT


----------



## PEU (Jun 4, 2006)

what is that?

BTW, I went to a big machining expo the other day here in Buenos Aires, and I saw two booths promoting their titanium retail store, what puzzled me was the price difference between them for grade 2 titanium... for the same rod diameter (22mm around 7/8") one quoted around $320 for the meter (around 40in) and the other half that.

For sure I will recheck with the less expensive one 

Im seeing mcmaster and the price seems to be right around $300, what other prices are available around?

Pablo


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 4, 2006)

PEU said:


> what is that?
> Pablo



It's called a "hanko" or "inkan" (chop/stamp) in Japanese with my name on it. Over here they use these things in lieu of signatures and I wanted something different. It's 60mmx15mm Ti grade 2. The tiger is because of my birth year in the Chinese Zodiac which the Japanese also use. The tiger part is hand carved, hammer and chisel, but I'm not certain about the characters on the end.

I ordered it here: Titanium Stamp

I did a fair amount of research before I found characters I liked. Since my family name is not Japanese I found phonetic equivalents using Japanese characters called Kanji (based on Chinese characters) then put Japanese phonetic characters, Katakana, next to those for ease of pronunciation since the Kanji I used are older; most can't read them. The font I chose is the same as on a 10,000 yen bill here.

-LT


----------



## Data (Jun 26, 2006)

Lunal_Tic said:


> . . . Over here they use these things in lieu of signatures . . .



Do you carry it around with you when you go out? 

That thing should double as a flashlight!


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 26, 2006)

Data said:


> Do you carry it around with you when you go out?
> 
> That thing should double as a flashlight!



Are you volunteering??? 

And yes nearly everyone carries these. You have to have one "official" one that is registered and then others that aren't official for simple things like signing for a postal package. They even have mini ones that are used like we would initial a goof or correction on a check or whatever.

I think it's nuts because if someone ever gets your real one they can do just about anything as "you". My company has several and my partner carries them around like they are her offspring, very very protective.

-LT


----------



## Data (Jun 26, 2006)

In that case it should be hidden inside of a flashlight. A secret compartment kind of thing.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 27, 2006)

Well it's a bit larger than a AA battery, 15x60mm, so maybe something that looked like, oh I don't know, a AA Spy 005 but only needed one AA to run and the extra space could be for a spare cell or one of these stamps. Hint Hint. 

-LT


----------

